# Niente



## Carola (25 Novembre 2016)

Non firma e non risponde all avvocato e non vuole parlarne 
aaaurdo per L uomo che è manager sicuro di se che affronta le cose 

Non credevo .
Davvero


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non firma e non risponde all avvocato e non vuole parlarne
> aaaurdo per L uomo che è manager sicuro di se che affronta le cose
> 
> Non credevo .
> Davvero


Non vuole separarsi. Ha anche la possibilità economica per affrontare una giudiziale. 
La moglie del mio amico che non voleva separarsi l'ha tirato avanti e indietro per tribunali per 6 anni 
Purtroppo non puoi obbligarlo a firmare 
Mi spiace


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vuole separarsi. Ha anche la possibilità economica per affrontare una giudiziale.
> La moglie del mio amico che non voleva separarsi l'ha tirato avanti e indietro per tribunali per 6 anni
> Purtroppo non puoi obbligarlo a firmare
> Mi spiace


Non credo.
La giudiziale non è per opporsi alla separazione ma per contrattare i termini della separazione, soprattutto economici, o di affido dei figli.
Se Carola chiede uno sproposito economicamente e poi accetta subito la controfferta, il giudice prende atto. Non credo che nelle sue condizioni di residente all'estero gli venga l'idea di chiedere il trasferimento di tre figli.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo.
> La giudiziale non è per opporsi alla separazione ma per contrattare i termini della separazione, soprattutto economici, o di affido dei figli.
> Se Carola chiede uno sproposito economicamente e poi accetta subito la controfferta, il giudice prende atto. Non credo che nelle sue condizioni di residente all'estero gli venga l'idea di chiedere il trasferimento di tre figli.


Intanto la porta in giudiziale. 
La moglie del mio amico non ha accettato nessuna offerta anche spropositata finché praticamente dopo anni L'avvocato di lei é riuscito a convincerla. Lei dopo 17 anni porta ancora la fede e lo chiama suo marito.
Il marito di Carola può quantomeno tirarla scema per qualche anno e però figli sarà lei che chiede la separazione mentre papà non voleva


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non firma e non risponde all avvocato e non vuole parlarne
> aaaurdo per L uomo che è manager sicuro di se che affronta le cose
> 
> Non credevo .
> Davvero


Non vuole separarsi, tutto sta a capire se lo fa perché ha paura di perdere la propria famiglia oppure per ripicca


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo.
> La giudiziale non è per opporsi alla separazione ma per contrattare i termini della separazione, soprattutto economici, o di affido dei figli.
> Se Carola chiede uno sproposito economicamente e poi accetta subito la controfferta, il giudice prende atto. Non credo che nelle sue condizioni di residente all'estero gli venga l'idea di chiedere il trasferimento di tre figli.


Non chiedo spropositi il minimo X legge


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto la porta in giudiziale.
> La moglie del mio amico non ha accettato nessuna offerta anche spropositata finché praticamente dopo anni L'avvocato di lei é riuscito a convincerla. Lei dopo 17 anni porta ancora la fede e lo chiama suo marito.
> Il marito di Carola può quantomeno tirarla scema per qualche anno e però figli sarà lei che chiede la separazione mentre papà non voleva


I miei figli hanno capito hanno visto i miei sforzi di questi i anni e  un padre che dal 18 agosto hanno visto tre volte X un totale di 6 gg che c'è ma che come faceva con me fa con loro la telefonatina 4 parole ..
Vedono bene chi c'è da anni 
Sanno che il papà è un gran lavoratore che fa tutto questo anche X loro ma non sono scemi insomma hanno inquadrato il soggetto è ne parlano a modo loro con rassegnazione e senza rabbia
Poi va saper e
Mi conoscono e sanno bene come andavano le cose e una vita che vivono con il padre in giro 

Credo sia una forma di dispetto 

È un prendere atto di aver sbagliato parecchio 

Prima. O poi se ne farà una ragione
Purtroppo E'un uomo con grossi limiti a relazionarsi 
Ermetico
Non si confronta si chiude


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non chiedo spropositi il minimo X legge


Io credo che tuo marito semplicemente non voglia separarsi poi le motivazioni credo le sappia solo lui


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che tuo marito semplicemente non voglia separarsi poi le motivazioni credo le sappia solo lui


 Economiche 

Per quanto il giusto e' una grossa cifra visto che lui guadagna uno stipendio a 5 cifre ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Economiche
> 
> Per quanto il giusto e' una grossa cifra visto che lui guadagna uno stipendio a 5 cifre ...


E se invece non volesse separarsi da te?
Se ti stesse facendo pagare l'amante che hai avuto e il fatto che libera lo potresti frequentare ancora?
Domanda perché di queste cose non so nulla: in questo momento tu lo stai tradendo in quanto ancora sposati. In una giudiziale non conterebbe nulla? 
Io starei attenta per esempio. Però ripeto non capisco nulla di tutto questo. Chiedo eh


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se invece non volesse separarsi da te?
> Se ti stesse facendo pagare l'amante che hai avuto e il fatto che libera lo potresti frequentare ancora?
> Domanda perché di queste cose non so nulla: in questo momento tu lo stai tradendo in quanto ancora sposati. In una giudiziale non conterebbe nulla?
> Io starei attenta per esempio. Però ripeto non capisco nulla di tutto questo. Chiedo eh


Ho chiesto
Meglio non faccia il furbo anche X un discorso fiscale che è vorderline come tutti i residenti all estero con centro degli affetti in Italia 

Detto questo no non mi fa pagare nulla non gli frega un cazxo vuole solo mettete i bastoni tra le ruote perché è uno stronzo 

Voleva andare avanti così 
Ragionando se non ci separiamo non mi deve dare soldi fa quel cazxo che vuole qnd torna vuole e sta in casa vede i ragazzi e sta in casa  lavandosene le mani ( non ha manco chiesto dei colloqui dei figli a scuola ) vacanze decide all ultimo tanto ci sono io arriva riparte arriva di nuovo 

Se ci separiamo deve darmi soldi , libertà , cercarsi una casa per 3 gg ( che poi lo lascerei stare qui se non facesse lo stronzo e me ne andrei io ma X i ragazzi ) rispettare pagamenti che adesso fa un po' qnd cazzo gli pare a lui rispettare giorni in cui li ha lui 

Onestamente X lui tutta la vita la prima soluzione no ?

Ma non lo fa X amore solo rabbia perché L ho mollato


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho chiesto
> Meglio non faccia il furbo anche X un discorso fiscale che è vorderline come tutti i residenti all estero con centro degli affetti in Italia
> 
> Detto questo no non mi fa pagare nulla non gli frega un cazxo vuole solo mettete i bastoni tra le ruote perché è uno stronzo
> ...


Avevo capito che era per rabbia o per delusione
Di amore non ho parlato


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

Delusione non so farfalla 
Deluso dal mio tradimento ? Può darsi 

Ma dopo 14 anni in cui vivi via in cui il sesso e sparito X 8 anni in cui mi ha visto venire depressione perdere 9 kg tra stanchezza e solitudine bah non so ...cosa si aspettava ?

Credimi un altro lo avrebbe mollato molto prima di ridursi così tanto e che appena dopo tradimento sono rinata
Ma non sono più riuscita ad amarlo anzi ho passato 4 anni a tradirlo anche se X mesi no ...aspettandomi sempre qualcosa 

Non so se delusione sia la parola giusta va sapere eravamo proprio incompatibili e non so lui che tipo di donna possa ambire 

Non so è un uomo strano davvero 

Oggi ho trovato una mia mail che gli mandai nel 2007
Potrei mandargliela adesso non è cambiato nulla 

Spero firmi e mi permetta di vivere serena che già è dura crescere adolescenti tre da sola non ti dico .

Per fortuna L altro si sta rivelando un uomo D oro che pur nelle difficoltà è presente e a passi felpati e punta di piedi sta entrando nelle ma vite con tatto

Solo ho il maschietto che gli si è accollato come una cozza appena c'è quel poco che c'è non lo molla chiede di lui ...

Ho parlato con la psicologa e mi dice va bene cerca un sostituto ed è sano sappia che la mamma non è sola 
Infatti da end lo ha conosciuto e più sereno e mi martella meno aveva paura fossi sola si preoccupava a dismisura..
Comunque è pazzesco come cercasse una figura 
Mi fa una grande tenerezza


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Delusione non so farfalla
> Deluso dal mio tradimento ? Può darsi
> 
> Ma dopo 14 anni in cui vivi via in cui il sesso e sparito X 8 anni in cui mi ha visto venire depressione perdere 9 kg tra stanchezza e solitudine bah non so ...cosa si aspettava ?
> ...


Te lo auguro anche io, davvero
Ma purtroppo non ho buone sensazioni


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te lo auguro anche io, davvero
> Ma purtroppo non ho buone sensazioni


E allora procederemo così mi manderà soldi e staremo così non cambia granché alla fine 

Preferivo legalmente sistemare tutto 
Anche se X alcuni versi stare sposata mi dà più agevolazioni sai soptutto nella sua condizione di residente all estero 
E' pure pirla.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo.
> La giudiziale non è per opporsi alla separazione ma per contrattare i termini della separazione, soprattutto economici, o di affido dei figli.
> Se Carola chiede uno sproposito economicamente e poi accetta subito la controfferta, il giudice prende atto. Non credo che nelle sue condizioni di residente all'estero gli venga l'idea di chiedere il trasferimento di tre figli.





Carola ha detto:


> Non chiedo spropositi il minimo X legge


Suggerivo una strategia


----------



## Carola (26 Novembre 2016)

Non avevo capito brunetta ...chiederei  uno sproposito ma ho già chiesto il minimo proprio X levarmelo dalle palle


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non avevo capito brunetta ...chiederei  uno sproposito ma ho già chiesto il minimo proprio X levarmelo dalle palle


Credo che non funzioni.
Chi viene tradito o abbandonato ha bisogno di trovare un modo per sentirsi capace di decidere e di riscattarsi.
Se lui si oppone è certamente per avere la comodità di avere un luogo accogliente quando decide di tornare, ma anche per non sentirsi scartato dopo che tanto ha sempre fatto nella sua vita per sentirsi un vincente.
Dargli la possibilità di non sentirsi di dover rendere una resa incondizionata può essere proficuo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2016)

Però senza entrare nel merito c'è anche chi non vuole separarsi e fa di tutto.
Tra le persone che ho vicino ci sono diverse giudiziali perché l'altro si rifiuta di firmare la consensuale. E spesso non é una questione economica ma proprio non volersi separare e allungare il più possibile il momento,


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però senza entrare nel merito c'è anche chi non vuole separarsi e fa di tutto.
> Tra le persone che ho vicino ci sono diverse giudiziali perché l'altro si rifiuta di firmare la consensuale. E spesso non é una questione economica ma proprio non volersi separare e allungare il più possibile il momento,


Conosco il mio pollo
È solo una questione economica vuole darmi il meno possibile perché è avaro di sentimento e denaro i suoi dmici lo hanno sempre  definito un tirchio infatti chi è avaro di denaro lo è con i sentimenti 
Poi ho conosciuto gente che lo frequentava anni e anni fa ci sono rimasta mortificata  stava sulle palle  a buona parte di loro perché era chiuso e tirchio e snche ex colleghi non lo reggevano competitivo e per niente altruista lo hanno definito 
Mi sono sentita cosi stupida e sono stata male nel sentire descrivere così il padre dei miei ragazzi che amo credetemi pensate se arrivasse a loro cosa pensa la gente di lui

Preferirei stimarlo e invece mi sembra di essere stata con un vero coglione .

Scema io chissà cosa ci ho visto ?


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Niente guerra aperta non scrive non risponde fa i dispetti 
Alla faccia del top manager 
Racconta anche in giro di aver deciso lui di lasciarmi

Però non manda e non firma nulla neanche cerca soluzione 
Uno sfinimento credetemi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Niente guerra aperta non scrive non risponde fa i dispetti
> Alla faccia del top manager
> Racconta anche in giro di aver deciso lui di lasciarmi
> 
> ...


Lasciagli la possibilità di salvare la faccia.
Si vede che per lui è importante.


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciagli la possibilità di salvare la faccia.
> Si vede che per lui è importante.


Ma va bene cosa devo fare ?

Se sono buona ne approfitta d fa finta di nulla se pretendo risposte sono una stronza

Ma che cazzo voleva qst uomo ma cosa ?
Da metà agosto ha visto k suoi figli per 6 gg in totale ...


----------

